# Fun Quiz: What fish are you?



## Jim (Feb 12, 2015)

:LOL2: This is crap! I'm a Stickleback? What the heck is a Stickleback. I see myself as a great White Shark :LOL2: 

Stickleback? Really?

_The Stickleback is found in oceans, rivers and streams, and is characterised by the presence of strong and clearly isolated spines on its dorsal fins; its average length at maturity is about 2 in (5.1 cm). The species is remarkable for the manner in which it mates: the male builds a fertility nest and then protects its young from prey._ :BS: 

Take the Quiz: https://fishquiz.elasticbeanstalk.com


----------



## KMixson (Feb 12, 2015)

I am a trout.


----------



## ccm (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm a salmon, Hmm I would have bet on crappie because I'm always staring at the jigs & the minnows when I'm at the tackle store. :LOL2:


----------



## Lowe14owner (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm a trout.


----------



## DaleH (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm a salmon too!

*Salmon = 'Adventurer'*
You have a colourful, adventurous personality with the stamina and determination to see you through long, challenging journeys; but you have deep roots, which will always draw you home.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 12, 2015)

Salmon :mrgreen:


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 12, 2015)

Trout


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 12, 2015)

Trout


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 12, 2015)

Stickleback, me thinks this quiz is BS and very limited as to fish choices.
Tim


----------



## WaterWaif (Feb 12, 2015)

Trout.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2015)

Pike


The Pike is a carnivorous species found in Britain, Ireland, and North America. Pike grow to a relatively large size: an average length is about 70–120 cm (28–47 in). The Pike is a comparatively aggressive species, and feeds on other fish and sea life, and is known to exhibit cannibalistic behaviour when food is scarce.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2015)

I did it for BassAddict


He is a leech 

Not sure what type of fish?


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 12, 2015)

salmon


----------



## Blake. (Feb 12, 2015)

I got trout.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 13, 2015)

Salmon.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 13, 2015)

well DANG! I got the all illusive bottom feeder. CARP!


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 13, 2015)

Trout


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Feb 24, 2015)

Trout


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 25, 2015)

Salmon


----------

